# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#33 - tzortzisXalkida, Χαλκιδα

## tzortzisd

Ζητειται διαθεσιμοτητα για ΒΒ
ειμαι σε μετρια οπτικη θεση. αυριο η το αργοτερο την Δευτερα θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες στο wind
http://ewn.awmn/?page=nodes&node=33
εξοπλισμος για a υπαρχει σχεδον ετοιμος

----------


## spirosco

Δες αυτο : http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316466#316466
και αν μπορεις σηκωσε καμμια omni ή καποιο interface τεσπα για να μπορουμε να σκαναρουμε.

----------


## rosered

Βασικά το Σ/Κ αν εχει καλό καιρό θα τελειώσουμε τις εργασίες στο βουνό και θα παίζει επιτέλους και το λινκ. Παράλληλα έχω μιλήσει και με τον PIT για ενδεχόμενο στήσιμο κάποιου κόμβου.
Απο οτι είδα και στο WIND ισως να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε μαζί κάποιο λινκ με κανηθο. Εχω ενα if για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε κάτι αρα άμα θες στείλε πμ.

Φιλικά

Γιώργος

(ΥΓ. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κάποια πρέσσα για να φτιάξουμε ένα καλώδιο που έχω με τους connectors? Θα το εκτιμούσα αφάνταστα  ::  )

----------


## tzortzisd

τις επομενες μερες θα παραλαβω την omni οποτε και θα την παω χαλκιδα να την στησω. το αργοτερο το επομενο Σ/Κ.
Αλλά θα ανεβασω και εξοπλισμο για ΒΒ τουλαχιστον ενα για αρχη

----------


## tzortzisd

Ανεβηκαν οι φωτογραφιες απο την ταρατσα. Ορισμενες τις εχω και με τηλεφακο επιπλεον τραβηξει (σε περιπτωση που υποπτευομαστε καποιον στον οριζοντα!!!)
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται εαν τυχον τον βλεπω ας τις κοιταξει

----------


## dti

> (ΥΓ. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κάποια πρέσσα για να φτιάξουμε ένα καλώδιο που έχω με τους connectors? Θα το εκτιμούσα αφάνταστα  )


Γιώργο πάρε με τηλέφωνο και πέρνα από Ωρωπό το Σάββατο για να πρεσσάρουμε οτι θες, σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις φτιάξει ήδη το καλώδιο.

----------


## PIT

Καλημερα Φιλε μου. Τι γινεται απο εξωπλισμο πως παει???
Εχεις στησει τιποτα???

----------


## tzortzisd

> Καλημερα Φιλε μου. Τι γινεται απο εξωπλισμο πως παει???
> Εχεις στησει τιποτα???


Γεια!!!
δυστυχως περιμενω να τελειωσω αυτην την εβδομαδα απο εξετασεις και να ανεβω Χαλκιδα να στησω....
Δεν υπηρχε χρονος μεχρι στιγμης. Ωστοσο εχω εξοπλισμο για ΑΡ και 1-2 ΒΒ.
Αρχικα θα μπει ΑΡ σε b για να μπορουν αλλοι να με σκαναρουν.

----------


## tzortzisd

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Υπάρχει κανενας που να είναι μονιμα Χαλκίδα και εχει όρεξη να με βοηθήσει να στησω τον υπάρχοντα εξοπλισμό?
(παντα καλυτερα οπως οι Χιωτες 2-2)

----------


## liousis

Φίλε μου γειά σου.Εγώ και ο pit δεν έχουμε τώρα δίκτυο γιατί έχει πέσει ο mew και η Χαλκίδα είναι ξεκρέμαστη πλέον.  ::  Τα καλά νέα για εσάς τους Χαλκιδέους είναι ότι ο pit έχει στα σκαριά μια νέα σύνδεση εναλλακτική η οποία θα ενώσει την Χαλκίδα με το ΑΜΔΑ σε καμια εβδομάδα περίπου.
Όσο για την βοήθεια που ζητάς ρίξε ένα σφύριγμα και όποτε μπορούμε θα έρθουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε (ο pit μένει μέσα στην Χαλκίδα).  ::

----------


## rosered

Εαν χρειαστείς βοήθεια απο Τρίτη πρωί και μετά μπορω κι εγώ. Αν θελεις οτιδήποτε στείλε πμ

----------


## tzortzisd

Thanks
Ρωταω γιατι μονιμα μένω Αθηνα αλλά λέω μιας και γίνεται να κανουμε και Χαλκιδα κατι...

----------


## PIT

Γεια σου φιλε μου. Για οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε. 

"Το απλουστερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να σχηματισεις τον αριθμο των τηλ και να μας καλεσεις.
Θα ειμαστε αμεσα στην πορτα σας!!! "  ::   ::  

Σου στελνω pm το νουμερο του τηλ μου.

----------


## tzortzisd

Γεια σας σε ολους τους Eyboieis!!!
Υπαρχει περιπτωση αυριο μεθευριο να βρεθουμε απο κοντα για να με βοηθησετε να κανουμε σκαν απο την ταρατσα μου???
αν μπορει καποιος...σνιφ σνιφ μονος μου δεν θα τα καταφερω..
Εχω και ενα πανελ 19αρι...και λαπτοπ αν χρειαστει....
Θα ειμαι χαλκιδα απο σημερα το απογευματακι

----------


## PIT

Εμαι ελευθερος σημερα και αυριο, πρωι και απογευμα. Σου στελνω πμ με το νουμερο μου. 

Αν μπορεις ανεβασε και φοτο για να δουμε και την θεα απο την ταρατσα σου. Επισης βγαλε και φοτο προς μερια Ν.Αρτακης και Ψαχνων μπας και βγαλουμε κανενα λινκ προς antonisk7 στα Ψαχνα.

Φιλικα Βασιλης  ::

----------


## antonisk7

έχει ανεβάσει φωτό στο wind Βασίλη , μάλλον δε βλέπει ούτε εμένα ούτε εσένα

----------


## PIT

> έχει ανεβάσει φωτό στο wind Βασίλη , μάλλον δε βλέπει ούτε εμένα ούτε εσένα


Ναι τωρα το ειδα  ::   :: 
Οπως βλεπω ειναι μεσα σε λακουβα και μαλλον δεν θα βλεπει κανεναν απο τους δυο μας.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Εγινε σημερα αυτοψία και σκαναρισμα απο την ταρατσα του Δημητρη αλλα δεν εφανει τιποτα στον οριζοντα δυστυχώς. Ακομα και προς μερια Ν.Αρτακης  ::   ::  
Ειναι χαμηλα μεσα σε λακουβα και γυρο-γυρο υπαρχουν μονο ψηλες πολυκατοικιες. 

Πιστευω κατι θα γινει, αν εμφανιστουν ενδιαφερομενοι εκει γυρο μπας και κανουμε τιποτα.

Δημητρη χάρηκα για την γνωριμια και που τα ειπαμε απο κοντα. Ελπιζω στο μελλον να βρεθουν ενδιαφερομενοι κοντα σου και να αναπτυχθεί το δικτυο και προς εκεινη την μερια.

----------


## antonisk7

θα βολέψει πολύ αν βρεθεί κάποιος κόμβος - αναμεταδότης στην περιοχή Καράμπαμπα- Ιχθυόσκαλα - δειτε στη φωτό την περιοχή που εχω κυκλώσει

----------


## PIT

Αυτο ειπαμε και με τον Δημητρη. Μονο εκεινη η περιοχη ειναι ετσι ανοιχτη αλλα δεν ξερουμε για ποσο. 
Ακριβως απο κατω χτιζεται ενα σπιτι και δεν ξερουμε τι υψος θα παρει.

----------


## antonisk7

αμαν κρίμα....

----------


## socrates

> Αυτο ειπαμε και με τον Δημητρη. Μονο εκεινη η περιοχη ειναι ετσι ανοιχτη αλλα δεν ξερουμε για ποσο. 
> Ακριβως απο κατω χτιζεται ενα σπιτι και δεν ξερουμε τι υψος θα παρει.


Xμμμ επειδή μιλάμε για επαρχία ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεθεί κάποιος από τις διπλανές ψηλές πολυκατοικίες.... Καλοί μου γείτονες!

----------


## PIT

Mια ιδεα που ειχαμε με τον Δημητρη ηταν να παμε να γνωρισουμε κανεναν ενοικο απο αυτην την πολυκατοικια που ειναι και ψηλη μπας και κανουμε τιποτα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Ορισμένες φορές εκεί που ο ορθόδοξος τρόπος δεν φέρνει αποτέλεσμα, 
ο ανορθόδοξος παραδόξως είναι αποτελεσματικός.  ::  

Ας μην ξεχνάμε και την Λαϊκή θυμοσοφία που λέει σχετικά :

"Ως που να σκεφτεί ο λογικός να περάσει το ποτάμι, ο τρελός το πέρασε"....

----------


## Aligator21

> Mια ιδεα που ειχαμε με τον Δημητρη ηταν να παμε να γνωρισουμε κανεναν ενοικο απο αυτην την πολυκατοικια που ειναι και ψηλη μπας και κανουμε τιποτα


Δεν μένουν ακόμα σε αυτήν την πολυκατοικία!  :: 
Ακόμα δεν την έχουν τελειώσει

----------

